# Outside the Box > Philosophy and Debate >  >  Should Marijuana be Legal?

## Lunaire

_*ahem*_ 

As today is 4/20 I figured this would be a good discussion.

Should marijuana be legal? Why or why not?

----------


## InvisibleGuy

Yes. Legal for recreational and medicinal purposes, imo. I'll post a reference just because....

http://www.webmd.com/pain-management...marijuana-uses

but if you just google it you'll find tons, hundreds of studies that have shown it's benefits for everything from pain to asthma to anxiety and depression. I'd rather light up a blunt than swallow a bunch of DEA controlled opioid painkillers. The DEA is actually cutting back on production of opioids, and it's getting much more difficult to get a script from a doctor. Because they're addictive, and they ruin people's lives. When was the last time you heard of someone getting addicted to kush? You can get lazy, and just sit around all day, and do nothing but smoke, but it's not addictive. There's no reason why it shouldn't be legal imo. I think it will be everywhere, eventually, it's just gonna take some time.

I wish I could smoke it lol, I just can't, if I got drug tested from my employer it would end my career. All my customers and clients would find out and I'd have to find a whole new line of work.

----------


## Otherside

Probably will be at some point in the future. Is already legal in some places (Amsterdam is the only one I can think of.) Likelihood? Will probably be sold in the same way alchohol/tobacco is sold (age-restricted, high-tax).

Medicinally? No reason for not allowing it under a prescription, there's already studies that proved it can help various different conditions.

----------


## Skippy

Yes indeed. hell,  its only illegal in the first place because govs didnt make money off it, and seems they always like to control peoples fun with stuff....we better be careful with that kinda stuff....

weed is sure better than things like alcohol anyway which create dangerous alcoholics.

----------


## Goat

Goats love to eat healthy green grass. They are plants and shouldn't be illegal. Here is one goat rooting for it.  :;-):

----------


## HypnoticTrance

Yes (and next year it should be officially legal everywhere in Canada). When things like alcohol and tobacco are legal, it doesn't make sense for something like marijuana to not also be. I'd especially like to see a drop in violent crime, something that would surely happen with the legalization of weed. Marijuana users (typically) aren't violent, but whenever some kind of substance with high demand is prohibited, there's always going to be violent crime that will come with it. Just look at the crazy gang violence that went on during prohibition in the USA. Legalize weed, and you'll see less thugs committing serious crimes.

Personally, I dislike pot culture and I don't like the stuff nearly as much as most potheads do, yet I often find myself buying it. I guess when you have as easy access to it as I do -- I have access to dozens of dispensaries -- that can quite easily happen. The government in some parts of Canada has actually allowed dispensaries to freely sell marijuana to people so long as they're not under 19 and have no gang affiliations. There are loads of dispensaries in Canada. In the city of Vancouver alone, there are hundreds.

----------


## Cuchculan

I agree with it for helping people out. It does help pain. I see nothing wrong with people using it for those reasons. Here in Ireland they are starting to test out various forms of it on patients who have various illnesses. That is a good thing. Not up for it been made legal for every pot head out there. They have also brought in drug testing at check points here as of this week. These idiots who claim they drive better after a joint. Will carry the same punishment as drink driving. Can be a gateway drug for a lot of people. It loses its kick after so long been used. So the people need something a bit stronger. Plus people can be paranoid as feck on the stuff. Have seen many people like this. The negative effects it has had on them. All ended up needing treatment for mental health disorders as a result of smoking the stuff. I will never accept that it is just a harmless little drug. That is a load of BS. Has ruined lives. But also has a positive effect for certain medical conditions. Use it to treat them. Nothing else. Not that the police do much if you are caught with a small amount of the stuff anyway. Nearly always just a warning. Is like they don't care about small time users. They want the dealers and the growers. The big fish.

----------


## Cuchculan

Not a drinker at all. Hate the stuff too. Ban on alcohol wouldn't bother me one bit. Governments know what they can make money on. They can spin things to make drink look safer than any form of drug. I am sure just as many people have died from alcohol consumption as from using drugs. That part they will never tell you. Alcohol and tobacco make up a fair amount of the yearly income for all governments via the taxes on them. They are all addictive. They can all kill. But two are made to look better than others. All spin for you. They can't be seen to make a drug they had classed as bad for decades now legal and good for you. Is taken them long enough to admit that it can help various illnesses. Some don't even want to admit that much. Alcohol Was meant for recreation purposes only to begin with. As was smoking. People used both in excess and died. Lesson's learned? Might be a bad excuse. One I am sure people will be quick to use. They botched up with alcohol and tobacco and don't want to give people the chance to do the same with pot.

----------


## Skippy

another thing ive seen is some alcoholics have quit drinking because of weed. I know of people who can stay off the drink when  they smoke it and its deff the much much lesser of two evils

----------


## lethargic nomad

Yes, of course.  What you do with your own body is no one else's business.

----------


## Cuchculan

I agree. Each to their own. Is your body come the end of the day. I have known people who kept fit and didn't drink or smoke, who died young. Smokers who also drank that lived well into their 90's. Life is a gamble. Who knows what tomorrow holds for us.

----------


## Cuchculan

18155363_10210432937518276_1292562279_n.jpg

----------


## Lunaire

> 18155363_10210432937518276_1292562279_n.jpg



LOL. I assume this is satire?  ::D:

----------


## Cuchculan

Of course it is. Good son to have though. LOL

----------


## Otherside

> LOL. I assume this is satire?



Seen a large number of books like this. None as good as that one though.

----------


## Cuchculan

Very good. Here's another good one. 


d5b721e4e76d8e22090f06b3987c3f0d.jpg

----------


## Lunaire

> Seen a large number of books like this. None as good as that one though.



These are all great! I really find satirical children's books amusing.  :XD:

----------


## Lunaire

Here's one of my favorites~

----------


## Purple_Sheep

I am at my happiest when high and achieve that status as often as possible. I am having a sabbatical from weed at the moment as it has been daily for far too long. But I will be back with rejuvenated vigour. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk

----------


## Cuchculan

Bit of a parody of a well known kid's book. 

03530a586c88f81d98471a5d117dca88.jpg

----------


## CloudMaker

No dear god I hate that so many states are legalizing drugs!

This country has really lost its way.

----------


## kevinjoseph

God bless the states that only have that mind-bender alcohol legal.

----------


## fetisha

I don't mind it, I just wish people would stop pressuring me to be on it so much.

----------


## Cuchculan

Pill form and Liquid form seems to be doing some good. But they are regulated. I think they should be more freely available to those who need the stuff. Not just buying an ounce on the corner off some shady dealer. If they could regulate it all and make some cash off it for the Country I see no harm in it at all. Be a big blow to the dealers.

----------


## CloudMaker

> Pill form and Liquid form seems to be doing some good. But they are regulated. I think they should be more freely available to those who need the stuff. Not just buying an ounce on the corner off some shady dealer. If they could regulate it all and make some cash off it for the Country I see no harm in it at all. Be a big blow to the dealers.



Big blow to the dealers because the government becomes the drug dealer. SAD!

----------


## Cuchculan

If they make from this drug. It goes straight back into the economy. In much the same way there is a tax on smokes and alcohol. It would bring in billions. It could be used to improve those same things you said needed improving. Healthcare and education and various other things. Can't have it both ways. If made legal it would have to be regulated and taxed. Can't make it legal and not regulate it. Yes the government is main earner. That has its up side as well. As more money is not a bad thing. Remember I am not talking the type of weed you buy on a street corner here. Medication types and liquid types. So people don't have to smoke it. If made legal it would spike to begin with. The use of it. Five years time that spike would drop big time. Because people would be used to it in its legal form. This happened in Portugal when they made it legal. Only over there they made the version you buy on the street legal. That I would not be in to at all. So dealers would still exist. Dealing would still be illegal. Street form would still be illegal. That way you are saying ' buy from us or you still could be arrested '. You then have the choice. Take the legal road or the illegal road?

----------


## kevinjoseph

It is legal in Iowa in the form of CBD oil for the treatment of about 11 very specific conditions (including Crohn's Disease).  i wish they would expand the services to improve people's lives.  it's not like people wanna get stoned all the time, they want relief from chronic pain or inflammation that they cannot otherwise get, or have to get currently at great cost from other drugs like opioids

----------


## CloudMaker

> It is legal in Iowa in the form of CBD oil for the treatment of about 11 very specific conditions (including Crohn's Disease).  i wish they would expand the services to improve people's lives.  it's not like people wanna get stoned all the time, they want relief from chronic pain or inflammation that they cannot otherwise get, or have to get currently at great cost from other drugs like opioids



I've met people that are stoned all the time and they contribute nothing to society. Why would we make that legal

----------


## Cuchculan

> I've met people that are stoned all the time and they contribute nothing to society. Why would we make that legal



You are not making that legal. That stays illegal. The legal side of things comes in the shape of pills and liquid form. The stuff you smoke and buy from dealers remains illegal.

----------


## CloudMaker

> You are not making that legal. That stays illegal. The legal side of things comes in the shape of pills and liquid form. The stuff you smoke and buy from dealers remains illegal.



That sounds like legalizing it in a way that only pharmaceutical companies can benefit tbh

----------


## Cuchculan

It is giving people two options. Get it the legal way and not get into trouble or get it the illegal way and you could end up in big trouble. Your government would make from it. Thus pumping more money in other areas. Like schools and hospitals. The pharmaceutical companies would have to bend over to the government's needs. Or else the government don't make it legal.

----------


## CloudMaker

> It is giving people two options. Get it the legal way and not get into trouble or get it the illegal way and you could end up in big trouble. Your government would make from it. Thus pumping more money in other areas. Like schools and hospitals. The pharmaceutical companies would have to bend over to the government's needs. Or else the government don't make it legal.



LOL I can tell you aren't from America. You have it opposite -- it is the government that bends over backwards for corporations!

----------


## Cuchculan

But never before has it involved something that is illegal like a drug that is paid for on the streets. That is my whole point. Corporations would have nothing at all if the government kept it illegal. To make it legal one has the other by the balls. You want to make money off of it, we want to make twice as much. Is as easy as that. The government and law makers hold all the cards here. I am sure they have their own people who could make the drug into tablet form.

----------


## CloudMaker

U should look up who sponsors US government officials... they are all owned by the corporations

----------


## kevinjoseph

that venn diagram isn't even a true venn diagram

----------


## CloudMaker

Ok is this better

----------


## Sagan

Yes it should. If alcohol, a far more dangerous drug is legal. Than why not MJ? Makes no sense to me.

----------


## kevinjoseph

What's Monsanto got to do with whether cannabis should be legal?   :silly:

----------


## Cuchculan

> What's Monsanto got to do with whether cannabis should be legal?



You will just get another cryptic answer 
@kevinjoseph

----------


## Skippy

> Yes it should. If alcohol, a far more dangerous drug is legal. Than why not MJ? Makes no sense to me.



alcohol is deff much much much worse than weed which has never really been linked to anything bad.....alcohol totally destroyes lives. i hate it so dang much.

----------

